# Pricing Gift Packages



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok, If I am making gift packages.. 

2 soaps and a body whip.. 

or 

3 soap set

etc.. 

Do I take the price per item and add them? 

And add the "extra" packaging.. (i.e. fancy box etc) 


Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I got it lol.. 

I added up the retail price of the items and took like a 1.00 off.. 

I will add like a cute like package or box to it.. 

*sigh* I hate this side of the business.. but its a  must.


----------



## homegrownsoap (Aug 14, 2007)

*gift basket pricing*

This is what I do 
 - basket is at cost unless its extra fancy, then its more.  
 - i add up all items, then subtract 10%


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 14, 2007)

I cherge for the items & thrown in the basket, shreds, bow, etc. That is their free gift for making a multi piece purchase. I look at it like a buy 3 get 1 free deal where the free item is the wrap.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 14, 2007)

I was wondering about this as well of course because xmas is coming around. People think I'm nuts because i'm planning and ordering items now! I was thinking of doing a tote bag but more like a toggle bag. It ties up at the top and I can pretty much add 2 votives, body spray, soap, etc. So thank you guys cause now I have a better idea concerning pricing!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 15, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I cherge for the items & thrown in the basket, shreds, bow, etc. That is their free gift for making a multi piece purchase. I look at it like a buy 3 get 1 free deal where the free item is the wrap.



I used to do it this way too. Not anymore. I need to pay myself for the making of the basket.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 15, 2007)

I have an adequet profit margin built in to my items so free basket supplies is the equivalent to nothing more than "Take 10% off your Holiday purchase when you buy 5 or more items". It works well for me. You just need to make sure if you run a seperetae sale you post "gif baskets not included in this sale.
"
ALSO if you buy your basket supplies the day after Christmas you pay almost nothing for them I bought REALLY nice nesting boxes that were priced  $2.00ea for 20cents. The hard part is having to wait a whole year to use them!


----------

